# Free Cwc Military Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well not quite free.









I have one here that is not quite as good condition as the others. It has some marks on the case The dial is mint, new crystal , serviced with 12 months warranty etc. New nato strap.

You guessed it , it's a photo comp.

The theme is military.

The photo has to be military related and show a watch. You know the idea.

The best voted photo will win the watch.

I'll give you 14 days from now and I would like over 20 entries, please.









When you are ready please send your entries to me by email, do not post them here.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok anyone know where I can borrow a Mig-15 and a genuine Russan pilot?

I`ve got a watch and an idea


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok anyone know where I can borrow a Mig-15 and a genuine Russan pilot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russia ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets hope Colin ( Nalu ) hasnt got a camera in theater or were in trouble!









Sorry Mac, Ive only got a Mig-29, no good to you.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok anyone know where I can borrow a Mig-15 and a genuine Russan pilot?
> 
> I`ve got a watch and an idea
> 
> ...


I have a MIG-15 (1/87th scale) but no pilot.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Jason but its got to be the Mig 15, theres just something about the `15`(mind you I`ll consider a TU-95 and crew if anyone has connections

















Ron thank you very much but it has to be the real thing I`m an arteest I`ll have you know







I have my integrity
















Unfortunately Roy I`ve used up my annual leave until April






























Its a hard life


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks Jason but its got to be the Mig 15, theres just something about the `15`(mind you I`ll consider a TU-95 and crew if anyone has connections
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A photography comp? Interesting.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Lets hope Colin ( Nalu ) hasnt got a camera in theater or were in trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

You can count me in, Roy


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmmm, the head scratching starts in earnest...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm hoping for more entries than ever.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Two entries up to now but there is plenty of time left.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

can't even think where to start. I'll have to ring my son and see if he still has his Action Men!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy,

Can you tell us what the "rules" are please?

1. Exact closing date and time

2. Max file size

3. Max image size

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just something Military, that's it no other rules.

There is another week to go , I'd like everyone to be ready by next weekend.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry , Military and show a watch in the photo.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I dont believe you









In the first comp I entered (not the Nature one), you re-sized my image....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I dont believe you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, 800x600 max. I thought that went without saying.

It's the quality not the size, that's what the wife says anyway.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> In the first comp I entered (not the Nature one), you re-sized my image....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I'm sure I would have won otherwise....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> ...I'm sure I would have won otherwise....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Was is rigged then?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Was is rigged then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because it was won by a reasonably sized photo.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

A tough one this time Roy. I don't have an armoured tank in the backyard, I don't live in a warzone, don't own a gun, helmet, boots, or anything remotely military. Having the 69 will definitely help









It's taken me a week to come up with an idea, with a bit of luck I'll be able to turn that into a picture before the week is over, otherwise I'm afraid it'll be another action man picture!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure you'll manage Pieter.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Taking a picture of my 8 yr daughter's bedroom ought to win









Looks like a bomb has gone off in there


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Of course we'll manage, or the wonders of Photoshop will!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> can't even think where to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not on your own, Paul









MIKE..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Grandad to grandson

Be a good lad and you can play with my army helmet

Grandson..................yer aint got a soddin helmet 'av yer Grandad!!?









Grandad..................yes I have....but moderate your language, and you can play with my rifle as well!

Grandson..............yer aint got a bloody rifle av yer Grandad!!?









Grandad................yes I have.....but watch your language, and I'll let you play with it.

Grandson.................where is it Grandad!?

Grandad...............OK.....watch your language.............the helmet is in the attic next to the rifle, and the rifle is leaning against the tank!

Grandson.............*F**KIN ell................yer got a bleedin tank as well Grandad!!!*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only three entries received so far,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm trying to think wjat to do, not as if I've got a Lee Enfield and 20 rounds in the loft for props!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is no rush yet anyway, I just wan't to keep reminding everyone.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I had a go yesterday... Spent almost an hour shooting pictures, working in Photoshop, only to realise I'd have to start all over again.









The weather isn't really helping, and I won't have the time to buy an Airfix model, glue it together and paint it!

Tips, You could always just post the picture of your War of the Worlds Rlt4 flying saucers!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not long to go now....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Not long to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There might be,







I have only six entries up to now.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Come on you buggers! I came up with something (in the end)









remember it's not the winning but the taking part.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If people are not going to bother this time then this may be the last one.























Entries should be in please by Sunday night.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Not finished yet, but later this evening... Even something simple takes me hours with photoshop...









As long as it's fun!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hope this one gets entered again







Love it








Well done Phil.

Looks vaguely military...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

No military piccies, sorry.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

That fits the bill Hawkey! Just have to add the title: No nuts, no Glory!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Are you playing dumb Adrian? ANY picture of your Orfina will do of course: it says military ON THE DIAL!!! wWhat more can you want!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Fork! I thought it was about army, but I can't post pictures anyway. My computer burned and right now I have borrowed an old Pentium 120MHz with no USB interface for my camera. I need a new motherboard and a new power supply for the ones who got burn but I spent the money on watches (e.g. Orfina) and just bought a nice painting 2 days ago.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As with Adrian I wanted to enter but HAL developed a power supply fault therefore has gone for repair ( only two months old














) and I`m just using a comp at work in my break







.

After all the trouble I went to get a TU-95 and crew over from Russia as well


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only six entries up to now, very disappointing.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If you don't get any more are you gonna run it with the 6 anyway or abandon it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll run with the six I guess but I won't bother anymore after this one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just thought if people are not going to enter then is anyone going to bother to vote ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll vote for Jason's


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I'll run with the six I guess but I won't bother anymore after this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be sad Roy. There may be valid reasons for such a poor response; the theme this time is a bit tricky; it's also cold out there...

But please don't abandon this "regular" feature of the Forum....it's one of the things that makes this Forum better than many others.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I'll vote for Jason's





















Lets have the comp Roy but you neednt give out a prize


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll vote!!! I would have put in an entry as I would like a G10 again, but I've been away for most of the competition entry time. If the theme had been "Snow" I might have been in with a chance of photographing something.

Don't give the prize if you think not to Roy, but let's vote anyway.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll run with the six I guess but I won't bother anymore after this one.Â
> ...


Hi,

I'm finding the theme very tricky







I'm at a loss to come with something original







Still a day to go so inspiration might strike









Don't give up on the competitions Roy, I like to enter, just this one I have struggled with







Anyway fingers crossed I might be able to make the numbers up









MIKE..


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

We want more competitions, not less!!







And we're not in it to win something, it's for the fun of it. I agree that this one was particularly tough.

I struggled to come up with an idea, struggled to translate that idea into a picture, but I had fun and don't care if my entry is praised, loathed or just laugheable.

Seeing all the entries and voting is probably the best bit, which is good for the forum and RLT. Even if there's only half a dozen entries.

If the prize is an issue, maybe we could contribute to that?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> If the prize is an issue, maybe we could contribute to that?


I was thinking that....A few quid entry fee (Â£5?) and the prize in RLT vouchers?

The more people enter the better the 'prize'


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > If the prize is an issue, maybe we could contribute to that?
> 
> 
> I was thinking that....A few quid entry fee (Â£5?) and the prize in RLT vouchers?
> ...


With an entry fee, you might get less people entering...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah I know







.....Perhaps if we just have regular comps with no prizes then?

Could be fun and more people might enter...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

My photographic skills are pretty feeble as those of you who read regularly will testify to.









I could probably do a lot better, but farting around with lights, reflectors and other crap is not really my idea of fun and I don't really have the patience for it.









Still as the turnout is poor I'll add my effort to the military theme.









If I win give the watch to the second placed effort please Roy.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Inspiration has struck







..............well I think it has, so don't close the comp' untill you have had my E-mail.

Now, I will spend all afternoon trying to get the "best shot" I don't stand a chance of winning







but it's the taking part and supporting you and the forum that counts









I hope you do keep the competions going even with out a prize or just a few quid off next purchase, I find them "fun" to do even if I'm going to spend the next few hours ripping my hair out







to get it right.

I think a pay to enter comp' would get less entries, it's O.K if you are a "wizz" with a camera but a lot of us like me, might not feel up to scratch to pay to enter.

Just my thoughts on this issue

MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll post the pictures and put the vote up on Monday. I will still give the watch away.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

700 members and only 9 entries (and that includes Neil's







)









I did not think that the subject was that hard, I thought everone had at least one military watch.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I can't post pictures









On the other hand, 700 members







is not bad AT ALL.







Congratulations, Roy.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Think i'm going to have to conceed on this one. I don't have any military watches, but was trying to link one to the theme. I'm stumped though


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

adrian said:


> I can't post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to...just send your entry to Roy.


----------

